# 1970 GTO frame



## gtoguy1974 (May 31, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking at purchasing a 70 GTO and had I an inspector view the car for me. He sent a ton of pics and for the most part the car looks good. I did notice something a little odd in one of the frame pics. The attached pic is taken from the passenger rear facing the front of the car. I am not an experts on the frames of '70 GTO's but does this look right or does it look like there was some sort of frame repair that took place? I want to make sure this is the right car for me and would hate to get it home to find I made a mistake.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks like someone placed a floor jack under the unboxed section of the frame and raised the car, also something doesn't look right where the 2 boxed sections are welded together, looks like some type of filler was used to smooth the welds.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks to me like the frame was damaged and bent and it was straightened out but not very well, looks like ripples in the water. Can't tell from the picture the extent of the damage. Following it down the road will it look like its driving partly sideways?


----------

